# Solde de tout compte



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour  
Voilà j'ai accueilli 1 fratrie du 17 janvier 2022 au 29 juillet
Un contrat AI sur 44 semaines  tarif horaire 4 euros net
Il y a eu absence covid ...8jours
1 semaine vacances en février 1 en avril et 1 en juillet
Ayant bien reçu mes salaires tous les mois
Avons noté congés payés à chaque prise de vacances
En février  jours non acquis
J'ai eu un solde de tout compte de zéro  et aucun congés payés
Car mon salaire tous les mois était le même  à part janvier car commencé le 17
Je demande si en année incomplète  le solde de tout compte peut-être de zéro
Je m'arrache les cheveux avec ces calculs si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à faire ces calculs je lui serais reconnaissant
Bonne journée


----------



## booboo (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
de base il ne peut pas être à 0 puisque vous devez avoir à minima votre salaire pour le mois de juillet 2022.
Les congés payés sont à calculer en Juin, et à régler comme convenue lors de la signature du contrat.
En année incomplète, seules les semaines travaillées sont payées , avec un lissage sur 12 mois (principe de la mensualisation).
Le paiement des congés sont à payer en plus.
On est fin Aout, cela fait donc un mois que votre contrat est fini ; il faut vite agir.


----------



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour et merci  pour votre réactivité  mon soucis c'est que j'ai eu les enfants sur 7 mois au lieu de 44 semaines  et les parents m'ont bien règles tous les mois la même chose jusqu'à fin juillet  même les mois où j'étais en congés  ..c'est là que je bloque  merci à vous


----------



## isa19 (27 Août 2022)

en année incomplète seules les périodes travaillées sont mensualisées . Vos congés sont payés en +  au moment défini au contrat. Donc pendant ces 7 mois vous avez acquis des congés à payer.


----------



## booboo (27 Août 2022)

Donc il faut calculer la régularisation de salaire , ainsi que les congés payés (qui eux auraient dû être calculés en Juin.. ).
Je ne vois pas ce qui vous ''bloque'' ; lisez à minima la CCn (et conseillez le aux parents aussi) ; 
Et si vous débutez, et que vous êtes dans le flou, vous pouvez aussi faire une formation sur le contrat de travail.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Votre contrat était en année incomplète  donc les semaines non travailler on été deduites  de la mensualisation qui a été lisé sur 12 mois 

Fin mai le point sur les cp acquis aurait dû être fait et ceux si aurait dû être payer avec le salaire de juin . Est ce le cas ? 

A la fin de votre contrat il aurait fallu faire une régularisation + les cp acquis sur juin et juillet 

Sur votre dernier salaire de juillet il devait y avoir la mensualisation + frais d entretien + repas si c est vous qui les faites + les cp de juin et juillet 

Vous avez signer le solde de tout compte ?


----------



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Merci à vous j'ai bien lu  la CCn et je l'ai épluché pendant  3 jours je dois être (fatiguée)pour ne plus comprendre..et non je ne débute pas c'est la 1 ère fois que j'ai un doute sur 1 contrat  et je pars pour de longues  longues vacances  bonne journée à vous


----------



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Sandrine 2572 non je n'ai pas signé le solde..je vais essayer de refaire mes comptes ..en tout cas merci à toutes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

votre contrat c est fini au 29 juillet  normalement tout doit être solder a cette date là 

Pourquoi attendre fin août ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Quand vous avez été en vacances 1 semaine en février avril et juillet  les PE vous les on déduite de la mensualisation ?


----------



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Non toujours le même salaire


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Je ne vois pas non plus comment le solde de tout compte serait à zéro avec une AI.
En AI on te verse tous les mois, toute l'année le même salaire de base qui ne comprends QUE les semaines d'accueil prévues au contrat.
Au 31 mai on fait le calcul des CP dues de cette dernière période de référence et cette somme devra être versée EN PLUS du salaire mensuel de base soit avec le salaire de juin, soit lors de la prise principale des CP, soit au fur et à mesure de la prise des congés (ce qui est plus relou). A noter que si tu as des enfants à charge de moins de 15 ans tu as droit au paiement de 2jrs/CP / enft en plus sans dépasser 30 jours en tout.
Puis, puisque le contrat se termine avant le 31 mai 2023 il faut à nouveau faire le recap des CP due depuis le 1er juin 22 jusqu'au 29 juillet en y ajoutant comme semaines assimilées a du travail comptant pour les CP les semaines de CP de la 1ere periode (du 17 janvier au 31 mai 22) + la regule s'il y en a eut une (c'est pourquoi on calcule d'abord la regule).

En finissant ton contrat au 29 juillet et pas au 17 janvier 2023 il faut commencer par vérifier si une regule est due, c'est à dire t'a t on chaque mois payé le nombre de semaines réellement travaillée et assimilées? Sinon il faut les regler en plus.
Puis j'imagine que lors de tes prise de vacances en février et avril on ne t'a pas versé de CP en plus de ta mensu de base puisque la 1ere periode de reference n'était pas encore terminée et donc pas calculée, si?
En prenant une seule semaine en juillet, même si on t'en a payée une en plus de ta mensu de base, il en manque forcément car de mi janvier à fin fin mai, en imaginant que tu as travaillé toutes les semaines sauf les 3 dont tu parles cela représente à la louche (il faut prendre un calendrier pour le verifier) 16 semaines / 4 X 2.5 = 10 jours ouvrables soit 1.66 semaines de CP (si pas d'enfant à charge).
Puis en juillet, toujours à la louche, si pas de regule à te donner en plus, on aurait 8 semaines réélles + 1.66 semaines de CP de la 1ere periode = 9.66 semaines : 4 X 2.5 = 6.04 jours de CP arrondis à l'entier superieur donc 7 jours ouvrables de CP à regler en plus en IDCP soit 1.16666 semaines de CP.

Autre point concernant le document "solde de tout compte": 
- nul n'est tenu de le signer, encore moins si on a un doute sur le calcul qui a été fait.
- même signé on a tout a fait le droit de le dénoncer si le calcul était erronné MAIS on a alors une limite de 6 mois pour le contester et reclamer son du alors que si on ne l'a pas signé où si on y a apposé "une reserve sur le montant" on a plus de temps pour le réclamer, notamment devant le tribunal.

Mon conseil est donc de reprendre bien tous les calculs depuis le départ (et ça perso je ne peux pas le faire pour quelqu'un car il faut en efft avoir tous les elements sous les yeux), et s'il y a erreur, qu'il manque des sous, commencer par envoyer un mail calme et gentil sous la forme "Désolée mais je crois qu'il y a eut erreur (ça peut arriver à tout le monde!) voici pourquoi...", je joins tous mes calculs et comment je le justifie et leur demande de modifier le dernier BS et d'operer rapidement un virement ou me faire parvenir un chèque de complément de X€. Si c'est une erreur de leur part ils rectifieront sans souci.
Si pas de réponse du tout au bout de 7 jours ou réponse négative de leur part, je leur fais un courrier RAR de mise en demeure de rétablir le solde de tout compte sous 48 heures sans quoi je serais obligée de solliciter le tribunal des Prud'homme et demander des dommages et intérêts en plus. Normalement là il rectifieront.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faudra aller au tribunal et la copie de ton courrier RAR démontrera que tu as déjà tenté de résoudre le problème.

Soyons honnêtes, le mieux étant de ne pas brusquer dès le départ un PE pour éviter la querelle qui pourrait obscurcir leur jugement de la situation. Mieux vaut leur permettre de sortir la tête haute pour qu'ils reglent ce qu'ils doivent sans être acculés. Mais si ce n'est pas possible car il sont vraiment de mauvaise foi oui il faut être prete à se remonter les manches, souvent la peur du tribunal les fait réagir mais pour d'autres... et là c'est la galère car même avec un jugement du tribunal en ta faveur, récuperer l'argent d'un mauvais payeur c'est ouch'...


----------



## Vraiemamou (27 Août 2022)

Merci à vous j'ai bien pris note de vos écrits  bonne journée


----------

